# Bowtech Assassin- Black For Sale



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

Here's the Ad feel free to call if you have any questions. Thanks the bow is Used.

https://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=218&ad=33650759&cat=214


----------

